# Buying screen prints only



## steparko23 (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi guys

I came on here to find out if there is a company in the uk who will just make the screen prints for me without printing any t-shirts. I have a heat press but the process of creating the actual screens is a little beyond me at the moment.

Thanks in advance


----------



## janeyummy (Apr 22, 2016)

yes, we can do it for you, contact us at our web or our email, you will love it.


----------

